# Hello from Hampshire



## potbellytom (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi folks i am just getting into the world of coffee and have just picked my first espresso machine, i picked the Gaggia Classic and i will twin it with the Mc2 i should get it in time for Christmas. After reading a lot of threads on here it seems to be recommended a lot so must be the best combo within my budget:secret:.

I Cant wait to stroll through the wonderful world of coffee, and with the help of you guys i know i will gain a lot of knowledge, improve and enjoy my







a lot more so be warned i may ask some very basic questions in the next couple of months but i do learn quickly







.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Tom and welcome to the forum. While you are waiting for your machine and grinder to arrive, stock up with some fresh beans. Presume you have some scales and the other bits and pieces. No prizes for guessing what you'll be doing come Christmas - have fun.


----------



## potbellytom (Dec 17, 2013)

i should just be able to get the bits and pieces before Christmas actually gets here, just trying to find a good source to buy fresh beans from any suggestions?


----------

